# Vocational Schools



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I LOATH the wet bathroom floors everywhere it seems in the PI! Public and private CRs.
> 
> Also using wall tile as floor tile in many places isn't too smart either.




The problem with the Philippines is no adequate building codes or regulations that direct contractors as to which items are allowable in a given situation...OR if they do have adequate building codes, they are NOT being enforced AND the construction workers here are NEVER properly taught or schooled, they just see how someone else did it and thought...Oh, I can do that! I am not even sure if there are any vocational schools in the Philippines where they actually teach electricians or masons or carpenters how to do their job properly and how to select the correct materials for the job...AND the selection of products here is severely limited anyway!

If there are any vocational schools here, (teaching workers to NOT use slippery wall tiles on a CR floor), I have never seen one or heard anyone talk about them in my 6 years I have been living here...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> if there are any vocational schools in the Philippines


 I don't know what they teach or quality but there are vocational schools e g in
Roxas Palawan
And there are a bunch teaching forestry, e g one at Laguna. I don't know if it's terible teaching or terrible students, a very high percentage fail to get exam and very few know very important things anyway!

As comparing: Some univercities/colleges in Phils teach *very complicated *parts of Business economy, but at same time in a such school they *approved* MASTER exam, when NOT knowing a very important thing for business as how to count percent, couln't recount a "5-6" loan intestest to percent per year!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We have vocational schooling in Sta Cruz Laguna they teach Automotive, Electrician, Appliance, Computer schooling and if I'm not mistaken they also can do a one day class.


----------

